# Humorous pictures



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's some humorous pictures.

*ideas for condoms* 

View attachment 35bbbccb.jpg


View attachment 98b3ff4f.jpg


View attachment 392d79a0.jpg


View attachment 09049219.jpg


View attachment 53719572.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's the pictures. Hope that some of you like these pictures.  

*ideas for condoms*

View attachment 35bbbccb.jpg


View attachment 98b3ff4f.jpg


View attachment 392d79a0.jpg


View attachment 09049219.jpg


View attachment 53719572.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

the rest of the pictures. 

View attachment dec0d1f7.jpg


View attachment ddcd84d0.jpg


View attachment dd84088c.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

ROFLMAO - these are hilarious. Thanks for sharing.



and woohooo my 200th post!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

sweet! 

congrats on your 200th post.


Thanks ValentineBBW


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 14, 2006)

The answer is yes.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

cool.

crazy pic there, EvilBob.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2006)

Love the pics. Sometimes a groaner, but always funny.


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 15, 2006)

Not a disabled-friendly community.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 15, 2006)

Swamptoad those pictures are hysterical, and Evilbob those are funny too, if a bit more dark.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

http://64.62.151.229/daler/sitenew.html

Just go there.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 18, 2006)

oh my God, the "you're not the father" thinger is classic.

aaron£


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

I've seen it before also on dumpalink.

its pretty wacky!


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 18, 2006)

Continental breakfast not included.


----------



## toni (Jan 18, 2006)

I am so torn between the Engerizer and Chevy brand, do you think they can come in a variety pack? LOL


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's some more humorous pictures:

View attachment funny3.JPG


View attachment funny4.JPG


View attachment funny.JPG


View attachment funny2.JPG


View attachment funny5.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 24, 2006)

Some humorous pictures: 

View attachment neat.JPG


View attachment neat2.JPG


View attachment neat3.JPG


View attachment neat4.JPG


View attachment neat5.JPG


*Hope that you liked the pictures! *smiles*


----------



## Zoe (Jan 24, 2006)

These pics brightened my day! Thank you all for sharing!  :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm glad that some of you are enjoying these pictures.  

Here's more:

View attachment funny.JPG


View attachment funny2.JPG


View attachment funny3.JPG


View attachment funny4.JPG


View attachment funny5.JPG


----------



## EvilBob (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2006)

These are pictures that were taken several years ago.

This is what I call *fun and wacky* picture taking: 

 

View attachment jeffd.jpg



View attachment jeffj.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

Humorous pictures: *smiles*

View attachment no_i.jpg


View attachment mistake.jpg


View attachment human_speed_bump.jpg


View attachment unique_drugs.jpg


View attachment sign.jpg


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 27, 2006)

Some more..

Dave


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some more, haven't figured out how to make them not come as links..

Dave


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 27, 2006)

even more...

Dave


----------



## kckitty (Jan 27, 2006)

cute. i appreciate the grins.


----------



## kckitty (Jan 27, 2006)

love your pictures. they r so funny. thanks for sharing


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2006)

................:shocked: ..............


:bow:

Thanks ATrueFA for sharing.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2006)

View attachment sign009.jpg


View attachment sign020.jpg


View attachment sign022.jpg


View attachment sign026.jpg


View attachment sign028.jpg


*humorous signs*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2006)

*smiles*

View attachment sign051.jpg


View attachment sign077.jpg


----------



## Isa (Jan 30, 2006)

Those were all hilarious.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

View attachment silly.JPG


View attachment silly2.JPG


View attachment silly3.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 2, 2006)

I really DON'T feel hungry any more!! :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 2, 2006)

Could one of our many FA's be like this (cough) gentleman (cough) in a few years??   :smitten: 

Only kidding guys!!  :kiss2:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 2, 2006)

Swampy, you've got me on a roll now.... 

This one is the newest New Zealand armed forces recruit.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 2, 2006)

View attachment untitled7.bmp


:shocked: 

 

OMG!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

View attachment crazy.JPG


hehe


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2006)

View attachment zany.JPG


View attachment zany2.JPG


View attachment zany3.JPG


View attachment zany4.JPG


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is an Adult Baby Bottle. 

View attachment beerbottle.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 9, 2006)

Last year, Sandie and I were down in Texas. We saw this sign outside the town of Milford. I had to stop and go abck to take a picture of it:








We saw this sign in Lake Whitney State Park. Apparantly, they don't want you driving too fast as you drive in to the lake.....







And here's another sign we saw at Lake Whitney:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool pictures Wayne! 

ThickChick72, now that is one wacky-looking bottle.  

View attachment coool.jpg


View attachment coool2.jpg


View attachment coool3.jpg


View attachment coool4.JPG


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE both of these!!!


1) WELL THEY DID ASK FOR............DUCKTAPE!!  









2) MY FAVORITE TEE SHIRT SAYING!! :eat2:


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 10, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I LOVE both of these!!!
> 
> 
> 1) WELL THEY DID ASK FOR............DUCKTAPE!!




I posted that same pic in post number 27 
I bet a lot of people would love to do that to the AFLAC duck...

Dave


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2006)

funny pictures!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 10, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I posted that same pic in post number 27
> I bet a lot of people would love to do that to the AFLAC duck...
> 
> Dave




The poor duck sure gets around....lolol......sorry ATrueFA, I don't always click on links as sometimes it brings up a 'illegal operation message' and my computer freezes.... 

I've signed up for 'ImageShack', it's free and it makes is soooooooo easy to upload more than one photo into a thread. Just remember all you have to do is copy and paste the 'html' for 'forums' into your thread. Makes posting 2-10 photos in the same thread idiot proof....  



Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 11, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I've signed up for 'ImageShack', it's free and it makes is soooooooo easy to upload more than one photo into a thread. Just remember all you have to do is copy and paste the 'html' for 'forums' into your thread. Makes posting 2-10 photos in the same thread idiot proof....
> Joa
> 
> [/COLOR]



Did I say ImageShack was idiot proof......well.......just remember, do NOT delete any of the photos you've uploaded into Imageshack, because a funny thing happens????........your photos become a big x in the threads you've put them in..:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: ......yes......definately a blonde moment!!!!!! 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.......I'm such a worry!!!!   :bow:


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

"*Before you die, you see the Ring.*"










P.S. Great thread, toad.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 11, 2006)

Frogman said:


> P.S. Great thread, toad.



I agree!


Frogman, I ABSOLUTELY LOVE, your Profile pic!!!


----------



## Frogman (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, Lily. Can you believe it's real?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 12, 2006)

Here are a few more:


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 12, 2006)

It's amazing the photos I've saved on my computer over the years. I had forgotten I even had these until today when I was doing some computer house-cleaning. 

Obviously, they were all produced by someone with way too much spare time on their hands.... 

My favouite's the first one.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always loved this one. Now, I'm dead set against this children's crusade going on it Iraq but my Father is one of the original designers of the Apache helicopter and this was sent to me by friends who are still in the service.

View attachment Driving in Iraq.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2006)

*lol*

thanks everybody for sharing more and more hilarious pictures!

View attachment signs.jpg


View attachment signs2.jpg


View attachment signs3.jpg


View attachment signs4.jpg


View attachment signs5.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2006)

View attachment animal.jpg


View attachment humor.jpg


View attachment humor3.jpg


View attachment sign.jpg


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 14, 2006)

A few more for you Swamy...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are great Tiger's_Lily!  

I thought this was cute:

View attachment 80.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Krazykhat (Feb 19, 2006)

Hehehehe.... I'm a liberal and HATE Cheney, but with that said, even I thought the media over did the whole Cheney thing. BUT....I still love this pic!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Feb 19, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhh my god!!!!.....I just deleted a message I had written only a few minutes ago, thinking EXACTLY, EXACTLY the same thing.... 

Hope you don't mind, but I've saved that one on my puter....  

View attachment mouthshut.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily, glad you liked the picture. 

I don't mind if you save it. *lol*

--- *YaY* more pics* ---

View attachment sign.JPG


View attachment sign2.JPG


View attachment sign3.JPG


View attachment sign4.JPG


View attachment sign5.JPG


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's some. 

View attachment 2a.gif


View attachment 3a.gif


View attachment 4a.gif


View attachment 5a.gif


View attachment 7a.gif


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's some more.

More to come... 

View attachment 012501peep.jpg


View attachment 020701peep.jpg


View attachment 021401peep.jpg


View attachment 120700peep.jpg


View attachment aimhigh.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

And more!!! 

View attachment DEMOCRAT.JPG


View attachment easter_bunnies1121.JPG


View attachment evolution.jpg


View attachment gotiron.jpg


View attachment kidssex2.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 19, 2006)

Done!!

.... For now.  

View attachment monica2.jpg


View attachment mosguard.jpg


View attachment peepshow-mouse.jpg


View attachment Roadkill.jpg


View attachment toiletpaper.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow Chimpi!

That was a lot.  :bow: 

*hehehe*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2006)

View attachment funny.JPG


View attachment funny2.JPG


View attachment funny3.JPG


View attachment funny4.JPG


View attachment 066_lois_lane.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, this is a silly play-doh picture that the kids and I made.  

The kids (my cousins) are only 5 and 7 years old, but they helped make the shapes and we all sorta put the silly face together. The youngest made the hair. The oldest made the eye shapes, and ears, and I made some of the other parts. *lol*

View attachment face.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2006)

View attachment sign.JPG


View attachment sign2.JPG


View attachment sign3.JPG


View attachment sign4.JPG


View attachment sign5.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 5, 2006)

View attachment a sign.JPG


View attachment a sign2.JPG


View attachment a sign3.JPG


View attachment a sign4.JPG


View attachment a sign5.JPG


----------



## the_princess (Mar 6, 2006)

These are all pretty darn funny!  Thanks for sharing, everyone! LOL


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

:bow: 

View attachment funny.JPG


View attachment funny2.JPG


View attachment funny3.JPG


View attachment funny4.JPG


View attachment funny5.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

View attachment guitar.JPG


View attachment 103_burger.jpg


View attachment funny7.JPG


View attachment funny6.JPG


View attachment funny8.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 10, 2006)

View attachment _41393436_andy_wilson.jpg


View attachment 107424-one-of-those-funny-road-names-they-have-up-on-the-mountain-0.jpg


View attachment hamster_golf.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

View attachment funny.JPG


View attachment 1fe1ed_jpg.jpg


View attachment 31105-funny_sign_no_target_practice.jpg


View attachment DSCN1196.jpg


View attachment s96.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 29, 2006)

more humorous pictures!  

View attachment AcryilcSpasLG.jpg


View attachment dinosaur-land.jpg


View attachment funny_signs.jpg


View attachment NoPetsLG.jpg


View attachment sign7.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 29, 2006)

and some more.  

View attachment sign-bobs.jpg


View attachment sign-boogers.jpg


View attachment sign-crabby-lady.jpg


View attachment sign-dq-blizzard.jpg


View attachment sign-jurassic-putt.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 29, 2006)

couple more.  

Hope ya like! :bow: 

View attachment state-fair.JPG


View attachment state-fair-twinkies.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

View attachment 7159


View attachment 7160


View attachment 7161


View attachment 7162


View attachment 7163


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 23, 2006)

View attachment AjFfavgd.jpg


View attachment vRz4TdC8.jpg


View attachment zhAPmZVV.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 23, 2006)

Wonder if they had champagne... 

View attachment BabyNewYear.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2006)

LOL... Those were all good!


----------

